# Mug Time!



## jeff (Jan 25, 2018)

The 2018 Mug Sale is OPEN 

*PLEASE READ THE NOTES BELOW!*





Of course, you'll also need some other goodies!

   

https://shop.penturners.org

Important Notes!

There will be a drawing of some type at the end of the Bash for all mug purchasers. As discussed in this thread, mug sales are no longer subsidizing the drawing, allowing us to lower the price of the mugs to $35 plus shipping.

We switched to a Shopify cart this year, so bear with us if there is some kind of hiccup. The old cart didn't allow a separate shipping address, so now you can tell us exactly where to send your mug when you make the purchase. 

You'll be asked for your IAP username during the checkout process, and that's how we'll get the correct number mug in the box. 

I expect to begin shipping mugs sometime next week. 

Thanks for supporting the IAP!


----------



## Brian G (Jan 25, 2018)

Worked fine for me via PayPal

Mugged!

Do I win a prize for being first?


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Jan 25, 2018)

Worked for me.


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Got mine too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2018)

Folks, if you did not already reserve a mug, please do not order at this time. 

I'll have to cancel your order if you do.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks Jeff, appears to have worked for me.


----------



## allunn (Jan 25, 2018)

Worked for me also. 

Tony


----------



## allunn (Jan 25, 2018)

Worked fine for me. 

Tony


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2018)

Money sent Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 25, 2018)

*#114*

I ordered mine using PayPal, didn't have any issues.

Jeff, thank you for all the time and effort you put into IAP.


----------



## jennera (Jan 25, 2018)

No problems ordering at all.  Pen Goblin requested a shirt, a sticker for her car, and a patch for the letter jacket she hopes to get next year!  

Thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 25, 2018)

No problems getting it done.  Thanks Jeff!!
earl


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm glad things seem to be working reasonably well.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 25, 2018)

No issues here


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeff,

Credit card worked fine but I think the site is wacko. It had all this other IAP Swag it forced me to purchase in order to get my mug.

Okay, I'm a sucker for IAP stuff.

Thanks for all your efforts..


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 25, 2018)

Good to go, though I'm bummed out about no pocket on the T-shirt. I know the majority of votes went to pocketless so I understand.

It's weird wearing a pen turning shirt and someone asking to see a pen but I can't show them one because there is no pocket....


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2018)

Done....
I'll wait in tomorrow so I don't miss the mail man.....:biggrin:

Unfortunately, I think I'm going to have to miss future mugs as it is now just a bit too steep. Over $60 for a shipped mug plus import duty plus handling charge.....pity, but I understand the reasoning.:wink:


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 26, 2018)

Done


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you Jeff for your service to the organization 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Done....
> I'll wait in tomorrow so I don't miss the mail man.....:biggrin:
> 
> Unfortunately, I think I'm going to have to miss future mugs as it is now just a bit too steep. Over $60 for a shipped mug plus import duty plus handling charge.....pity, but I understand the reasoning.:wink:



Handling charge?


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 26, 2018)

Paid. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2018)

jeff said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Done....
> ...



When an international parcel arrives in the UK it may ( most often ) be subject to import tax.  Around 20%. The handling charge ...around £12 is from the delivery company....either Parcel Force or Royal Mail.....( two sections of the UK Post Office ) for recovering that charge and delivering the charge notice. We then go to the depot and pay the charges before receiving the goods. 

This is one of the reasons why there are less and less international pen swaps. The maker puts a 'value' to the pen and the recipient then has to pay duty on that value.  The kicker is that the charge is also based on the Total value. So if an item was valued at say $35 plus $25 for shipping then we get charged on the $60 for duty and then the handling fee on top. All adds up to an expensive item. :wink:


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2018)

skiprat said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



I see the issue clearly now. If there's a solution to the problem, I'm all ears.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2018)

Sure Jeff, there are solutions or options.:wink: But you're gonna be sorry you asked !!:biggrin:

First is the common practice of asking the sender to put a lesser value to the item. I'm not keen on this as it's mail fraud. 

Second option is to ask the sender to be a bit more realistic when putting a value to a pen, for instance. If we were to swap pens then perhaps the true cost is really just the kit. I have done a pen swap where the sender has put a ridiculous value to the pen. Cost me a fortune in the end.


Now, I love all my mugs... I have a full set of at least one of each. I also have a couple of special ones where I was lucky to get 'special' numbers. But to be honest, the only special numbers now are reserved for auction.  Those are well outside my league.  Now I believe an UNnumbered mug to be be more valuable to a random number. A cool hand made mug without any numbering is just that, a cool hand made mug. If it says xxx of 150 underneath then it isn't so unique anymore as there are another 149 around:biggrin: I chose 101 this year just for the humour factor (as in Room 101:wink: )

I think I have around 15 or 16 mugs now. That is a fair amount of dosh in anyone's book.  Bearing in mind that International members were encouraged to chip in a bit more for shipping too, when they were $50. :wink:

However, now when my new mug arrives, I take a pic of the whole group and then put the whole lot away in the bottom of a cabinet until the next one arrives.  I have two of the original white ones ( my favourites ) that I use every day though. :biggrin: 

The next option is to just get periodic or alternate years commemorative mugs. :frown: 

Just for interests sake, how does this years international purchase compare to previous years? 

Ok, apologies for the mini rant Jeff.  :redface: 
Sorry you asked yet??:tongue:


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2018)

Got mine ordered with no problem. Had to add a goodie or 2


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 26, 2018)

Order placed


----------



## TonyL (Jan 26, 2018)

Worked like a charm. And thank you for the lower price.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Sure Jeff, there are solutions or options.:wink: But you're gonna be sorry you asked !!:biggrin:
> 
> First is the common practice of asking the sender to put a lesser value to the item. I'm not keen on this as it's mail fraud.
> 
> ...



I'm never sorry to get good input!

We typically have about 15 international shipments, and with 60 orders complete right now, we have 5, so pretty much on track. 

I have previously used our cost as the value for international shipments, thinking that was an honest approach. That's not possible with the new cart, because it's all automated. At least I have not found a "value for customs purposes" field. 

That's an interesting perspective on the numbered versus unnumbered mugs. Unnumbered would be vastly easier for me, so maybe I'll consider that next year.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 26, 2018)

I like the idea of unnumbered mugs.  I've never cared what number I get, so I always wait until the end to reserve, hopefully allowing the people that do care about numbers the chance to get the mug they want.  Unnumbered mugs would be much less hassle, I think.


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Jan 26, 2018)

*Mug*

Worked fine for me.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Jan 26, 2018)

Worked great for me as well.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 26, 2018)

Worked great - thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Burb (Jan 26, 2018)

I ordered my swag. Also, since I wasn’t familiar wot( your shirts, I ordered 3XL. I usually wear 2XL, except for Amazon shirts high shrink so 8 go 3XL. I’ll take whichever you think is right. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just got mugged! System worked well for me also. Thanks Jeff!

Wayne


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 27, 2018)

Got my mug (and t-shirt) paid for....sorry I missed out on the vinyl stickers though.  Maybe next batch.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 27, 2018)

Paid - thanks again, Jeff!

- Bob


----------



## Herb G (Jan 27, 2018)

It worked fine for me. Paid for in full.
Thanks Jeff, and the other members who help behind the scenes as well.


----------



## g8trbone (Jan 27, 2018)

All paid here. Easy process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Order placed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## markgum (Jan 27, 2018)

money fell out of the bank account so looks like it worked with no issues.
thanks Jeff.


----------



## CREID (Jan 28, 2018)

Done, I think.:biggrin:


----------



## Bob Kardell (Jan 28, 2018)

Just paid - thanks for putting that together!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WriteON (Jan 28, 2018)

Mug & shirt.... ordered and paid. Can't wait to wear the T and fill the mug.  We're looking at a cup of Keurig 8o'clock with Stevia. Will alternate with French and Italian Roast.:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2018)

The first 50 orders will go out in the morning. 

For those getting the die cut car stickers, here's an installation video:

[ytmini]2v7jQiGGrvk[/ytmini]


----------



## Burb (Jan 28, 2018)

jeff said:


> The first 50 orders will go out in the morning.




AWESOME, thanks. Will tracking #s be available?



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 28, 2018)

Ordered my mug and t-shirt. Everything worked fine.
Was disappointed that you are out of vinyl stickers already.  Any plans to get more?
Thanks for making the mugs, t-shirts, etc available for us each year.
Gordon


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 28, 2018)

Paid Mug for #36
Thanks


----------



## David M (Jan 29, 2018)

PayPal sent  thanks again


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2018)

Burb said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > The first 50 orders will go out in the morning.
> ...



If everything works as advertised, you'll get a tracking email as soon as the post office scans the package.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2018)

flyitfast said:


> Ordered my mug and t-shirt. Everything worked fine.
> Was disappointed that you are out of vinyl stickers already.  Any plans to get more?
> Thanks for making the mugs, t-shirts, etc available for us each year.
> Gordon



Those stickers were leftovers from last year. We'll definitely consider them for next year.


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2018)

Another 20 packages left 44145 this morning.


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2018)

Let us know your mug arrived in this thread!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hope I got my order in on time. 

I just saw this today.  Usually I keep up on it better.  Love the blue color.  I hope it fits my keurig like the one from last year.

Thanks!


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Mug Received*

Jeff, 

Got my package today. Just unpacked. Mug is still cold.

Thanks. Happy Bash!

Jason


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 30, 2018)

Just got mine. Thanks Jeff. Happy Bash.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2018)

Another 25 packages went out today.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 31, 2018)

Just ordered mine. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## towerswoodcrafts (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Jeff,  I just placed my order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jsolie (Jan 31, 2018)

Work's been so busy lately, I'm glad I was able to get my order in.


----------



## hcpens (Feb 1, 2018)

Mug # 67 paid for, thanks


----------



## jeff (Feb 2, 2018)

Except for one order made this morning, everything ordered has been shipped.

If you reserved a numbered mug and you still want it, please get the purchase done.

Numbered mugs not purchased by Feb 10 will be released for general sale.


----------



## jaybreda (Feb 3, 2018)

Just a little shout out to Jeff Brown to say a big THANK YOU for a job well done with the mugs. Again..

The color is vibrant and rich!  You couldn’t have done anything better!!


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2018)

jaybreda said:


> Just a little shout out to Jeff Brown to say a big THANK YOU for a job well done with the mugs. Again..
> 
> The color is vibrant and rich!  You couldn’t have done anything better!!



Glad you like! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2018)

All mugs ordered to date have been shipped. 

Reminder, if you reserved a numbered mug, please complete your order by Feb 10. Mugs not ordered by that time will be released for general sale.

THANKS!


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 3, 2018)

Paid for my mug this morning...process worked very well.  Thank you


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2018)

We still have about 30 mugs reserved in this thread, which have not yet been purchased. If you reserved a mug, but have changed your mind, not a problem at all! Send me a PM to let me know, and I'll release your mug for general sale. 

All reserved mugs not purchased by Feb 10 will be released for general sale.

PS: we have a good supply of t-shirts and car stickers remaining too! :biggrin:

THANKS!


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2018)

All items ordered to this moment in time have been shipped.

Reminder, if you reserved a numbered mug in THIS THREAD, and you still want it, please get it ordered by Feb 10.

On Feb 11, all unsold reserved mugs will be released for general sale.


----------



## jeff (Feb 9, 2018)

Just a reminder, if you reserved a numbered mug, and you still want it, please complete the purchase by tomorrow. 

On Sunday, all mugs will be offered for general sale. 

Thanks


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 9, 2018)

I just placed my order. Work has been CRAZY!! I almost missed my reserved number 
Hopefully I can attempt a pen for the BASH this year...


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 10, 2018)

Jeff is there not an option just to donate and get in the Donation Drawing??  Like in years past??


----------



## jeff (Feb 10, 2018)

Edward Cypher said:


> Jeff is there not an option just to donate and get in the Donation Drawing??  Like in years past??



In order to comply with PayPal's terms of service with regards to raffles, that options was removed.


----------



## jtwebb (Feb 11, 2018)

@jeff Can the rest of us start buying mugs now? It is the 11th after all


----------



## jeff (Feb 11, 2018)

jtwebb said:


> @jeff Can the rest of us start buying mugs now? It is the 11th after all



Yes!


----------



## jeff (Feb 11, 2018)

The reserved purchase period has ended and the last 15 mugs are available for general sale.

Get a mug, t-shirts, and stickers in OUR STORE while they last.


----------



## jeff (Feb 13, 2018)

Everything ordered to date has been shipped

If you believe your order should have arrived and it has not, please let me know

We have 9 mugs left. A few shirts in S, M, 3X, 4X, and a decent supply of L, XL, and 2XL


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2018)

*Donation Drawing Eligibility*

The OP says:

"There will be a drawing of some type at the end of the Bash for all mug purchasers."

Is the drawing limited to MUG PURCHASERS ONLY ?

Am I entered if I buy only a T-shirt ?

Thanks for everything you do, Jeff !!!!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 15, 2018)

*Man, Jeff is so good...*

that mine came with hot coffee!!


----------



## mecompco (Feb 15, 2018)

magpens said:


> The OP says:
> 
> "There will be a drawing of some type at the end of the Bash for all mug purchasers."
> 
> ...



Wondering this as well as I bought a shirt. There seems to be some contradiction about this, though perhaps it is in my head. :wink:


----------



## jeff (Feb 15, 2018)

mecompco said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > The OP says:
> ...



The OP should not have included the word "MUG".


----------



## Marmotjr (Feb 15, 2018)

Mug is excellent!   Thanks Jeff!


----------



## magpens (Feb 15, 2018)

Jeff,

Thanks for your reply.  I will go ahead and order a couple of shirts .... and hope for a bit of luck in the draw


----------



## mjbarry21 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Last Mugs*

Will  the last 9 mugs be available for sale.  Didn't reserve one, don't care what number.


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2018)

mjbarry21 said:


> Will  the last 9 mugs be available for sale.  Didn't reserve one, don't care what number.



Yes. In this post I announced that all remaining mugs are now available. Just a few left. Buy here


----------



## jeff (Feb 20, 2018)

If you ordered something and believe you should have it by now and you don't, shoot me a PM and we'll locate it.

There are 3 mugs and some shirts left. Get them while you can.


----------

